# How to REMOVE front Case Door?



## axelrose (Mar 16, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156062
That is the one I own. Look Closely at IMAGE #4 on NewEgg's host

I HATE the door. always in the way and I just want to remove it ,not saw it off, but smartly remove the door.

Anyone ever done it with details and instructions on the web?

thanks


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

looks like a couple of snap hinges to me, else there are bolts going down, you'd have to open the left side and see.


----------



## axelrose (Mar 16, 2007)

magnethead said:


> looks like a couple of snap hinges to me, else there are bolts going down, you'd have to open the left side and see.


But there is a GIGANTIC bundle of wires going into the door...HDD Activity lights, other lights.

CASE is to my LEFT so the door is opening in a manor I have a muted desire to because a bank robber or murderer..Seriously it's making me loose IQ points and a lowering of morality.


God someone help me...I can't be the obly one who hates this door..


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

axelrose said:


> But there is a GIGANTIC bundle of wires going into the door...HDD Activity lights, other lights.
> 
> CASE is to my LEFT so the door is opening in a manor I have a muted desire to because a bank robber or murderer..Seriously it's making me loose IQ points and a lowering of morality.
> 
> ...


do you use those lights? The only big thing would be the on/off switch. I personally don't buy door'd cases for that reason.


----------



## axelrose (Mar 16, 2007)

magnethead said:


> do you use those lights? The only big thing would be the on/off switch. I personally don't buy door'd cases for that reason.


Yeah 
It has 2 large wires going from the case Into the door if I didn't mention it yet. Complex more complex...


----------



## nbjeter3 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok, So how good are you at Case modding? My Wife has the same case, I love EVERYTHING about that case... except the door (although right now I'm kind of glad I left it on since my 1yr old son has discovered the cool things the button on the front does.. Like make mommy scream in horror as her game shuts down mid-raid ). The HDD activity and power lights are basically LED's shown through a clear acrylic Bar so you can disassemble the door, remove the LED's and remount them, or if you are good with wiring order some replacements and then cut the cables and remount the new LED's on the cut cables and mount them in your case. The removal of the door isn't that hard otherwise. Although you might consider getting some modders Mesh to mold into the gap that will be left on the side that had the hinges.


----------

